# Sticky  Interior FAQ



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

Here are the interior DIYs as found in the Mk4 DIY thread. 
Bolsen's Rieger Shift knob install
Aftermarket Headunit Install
Another shift knob install - Hungalicious
TT Pedal Install
Painting Gauge Cluster - NielsNV
Steering wheel removal
W8 Panel Install
A/F Gauge Install
VgRt6's Interior Parts Removal Part I
VgRt6's Interior Parts Removal Part II
Removing Rear Door parts - VgRt6
Removing Front Door parts - VgRt6
Removal and replacement of glovebox door - Waagenz
All part #'s for interior dash trim - OEM
Neon trunk light install - Vasillalov
Jkrew's Black headliner DIY




_Modified by Sully at 7:45 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

Bumpin this, if you guys have anymore of these feel free to add them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

BUMP!


----------



## Nec (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

sticky. nice brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Nec)*

can ya sort them by mark? I know not all of them are mark specific but alot of people are gonna get thrown off if they're trying to take out their a2 headliner based on a4 directions.








I have a few to add for Corrados if you do.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Interior FAQ (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

Brian: Great post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## butterfli (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

Brian,
I come to this forum to learn about cars, not about your personal opinions regarding women. What did you intend to gain by posting a derogatory quote like that here?


----------



## djsatan667 (Aug 17, 2004)

TT pedal install page not found...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

all pics are missing from this diy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=506762
and this one:
http://roadsleeper.vwmafia.net/shifter.html


----------



## captslowb5 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

NewSouth Performance Column Pod + VDO Gauge install on 99 B5 Passat
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2444372


----------



## zbaird (Oct 16, 2005)

I need assistance with removing rear door parts on an 06 GLI


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (djsatan667)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsatan667* »_TT pedal install page not found...

^^^


----------



## alinasquid (Mar 4, 2005)

*DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics*

Do It Yourself Car Seat Cover Removal
*Step one:* Remove seat cushions from the vehicle in question, these came out of a VW Golf MK 4 if you need assistance in removing the actual seats, its fairly easy. I'm a petite girl and I had zero issues. The rear cushions basically pop off with one pull at the front tab and then unhinge from the rear. The actual rear top cushions need to be unbolted from the back. Same goes for the front seats. There are two bols in the front on the floor in the center .Once you remove the caps from the rear of the side rails, they just slide off. 
*Step two:* Flip the cushions over and find the black plastic that is tucked underneath the metal framing. The easiest way to do this is start at the exposed section and with a screwdriver
pull a small peice out and then pull towards you. Do this all the way around and the metal frame basically falls off. It looks like this: 
















Step Three:/ Starting at one side GENTLY pull the cover from the foam. As you start to do this you come to some channeling in the foam and those dreaded metal bars with the upside down bent into itself hook at both ends. I reccomend finding a good tool to pull with. I DO NOT reccomend undoing the hooks via manual distortion as you will need these again. This part requires PATIENCE. If you dont have the patience dont attempt this get someone to help you as you could destroy the foam cushion. I used a variety of tools until i figured out that a paint can opener of the metal variety works best. It has a little hook at the top and a bottle opener thing at the top and I think cost me $1 at Home Depot. It looks like this: 








*Step four:* Using the tool of your choice, hook into the metal loop at the top and pull slightly out note that I said out and not UP. This requires a little manipulation of the foam part but is pretty hands on, theres no real way to explain it, when you see it you'll understand. Try from a few angles I promise it just takes a little manipulation and not sheer force. I am a small girl and once I got the technique down it required very little actual force. I did not bend any of the metal rods in any way. They do not need bending to come off. I promise. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























*Step five:* Once you get the metal rod out of the channel flip it over and do the other side. I highly reccomend doing the two sides first and then the centers top, bottom, then middle as 
it makes the foam easier to manipulate. The rods just slide out of this little fabric pouch and can be set aside. Once you have these off you can wash the covers or reupholster them as you like. DO NOT PUT THE COVERS IN THE DRYER. Leave them out to air dry as it will probably warp the foam if it goes in the dryer. 
























Replacement of covers is basically the same but backwards. I reccomend patience. I did it in a short amount of time. Once you get the hang of it, it is really quite a simple task. 
Ms. AlinaSquid signing off.


----------



## dmf2442 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

Anybody know how decent the red or blue color match is on lit reiger gear shift knobs? I've got an '05 TDi and don't want a gear shift that lights up different from my instrument panel. Anyone?


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Interior FAQ (dmf2442)*

Hey.... I need to replace the vent on the passenger side of my 2001 Jetta GLS. The flaps that control the up/down angle of the air flow are broken. Know where I can get a replacement and how to install it?


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Interior FAQ (alpha_omega)*

anybody?


----------



## getta wolfsburg 98 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

COOLWATER! <~ AL


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (shifty.org)*

The link to the Mk3 gauge cluster removal is LONG dead (S3 designs went away nearly 2 years ago)


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_The link to the Mk3 gauge cluster removal is LONG dead (S3 designs went away nearly 2 years ago)

removed it, if anybody else has any good links, PM me and I can throw them in the original post


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone have some information installing a kneebar into an 89 GTI? Do I have to have a center console? Or can I run open?


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

MK3 gauge cluster removal








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798520


----------



## BoraGLXXX (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

Mk 4 four spoke steering wheel removal?? anyone know the nut size...


----------



## bearsuite (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Interior FAQ (BoraGLXXX)*

I think it 24MM nut that hold the steering wheel. It the same for all MK3, MK4 Vdubs. Good luck.


----------



## Bens00VW (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

alright so i was cleanign out the interior of the car, and found two random springs under the seats. i have an 00 mrkiv with cloth seats. what are they and do i need them?


----------



## jmj5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (Justaviper)*

Do you know a link that shows you how to remove the gauge cluster plastic lens cover without breaking it for the MK3 Jetta? I want to paint the bezel. Tnx 


_Modified by jmj5150 at 10:47 AM 7-13-2008_


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (jmj5150)*

What happened to the head unit install link?? Just bought a '96 Jetta & wanted to read before I tore it apart...







I also would like some info on Vent repair. Searching... Searching... Searching...


_Modified by macanic21 at 10:29 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## bigbadkx (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Interior FAQ (Sully)*

i have a question...my 1990 vw gti 8 valve has a leak on the passenger side right against the door panel under the dash. i have traced it to some sort of vent that is on the top left end of the hood. when i purchased the car, there was a window screen there which led me to believe it was rigged lol, but what is missing there and whats is causing so much water to end up on the passenger side floor????? 
thanks nolan


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Interior FAQ (bigbadkx)*

Hey nolan, I am not a mk2 expert, but most VW's have a fresh air intake at that point. the screen was likely replacing the raised cover that prevents water from entering the heater box. I would start by checking under that part of the windshield. Then you will probably see where the water is entering the car.
HTH


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

DIY - Install Recaro seats w/ Wedge Engineering Brackets and Schroth Harnesses on a MK3 GTI : http://www.gti-vr6.net/wiki/in...stall


----------



## springbok11 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi 
Damaged the upper air vent trim on my Golf GTI MK V. Managed to buy a new one but am having difficulty removing the hazard light button and airbag warning light from the old unit.
Do they just unclip (with a bit of force) of are special tools required?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (springbok11)*

anyone kno how to relocate the radio from the dash to the center console in a mk3? all help would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## 98Jettaisbetta (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 98 Jetta GL_S_ and my turn signal (either side) is stuck. the light comes on, but it doesn't blink. I can see that the outside lights come on and stay on as well. any suggestions? 

_Modified by 98Jettaisbetta at 6:48 AM 11-11-2009_


_Modified by 98Jettaisbetta at 8:16 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Interior FAQ (butterfli)*

beauty is in the eye of the beholder and quotes like that are funny unless they hit close to home its a hazzard of a primarily male dominated hobby and site but dont worry I bet there are some swishes around who fit in there too. Its like T.V. dont like the show dont gripe change channels. just my .02


----------



## [BOPE]96GTi (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that a sunroof could count as interior work...my sunroof jammed then when attempting to fix...broke. Anywho, need some info on removal of sunroof and frame, and info on any possible frames for a mk3 GTi...thanks


----------



## Dexter1.8T (Feb 3, 2009)

Dose anyone know or have pictures how to remove the front pillars, middle and rear pillars on a mk4 gti?? please i can not find it anywhere. 
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (Dexter1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dexter1.8T* »_Dose anyone know or have pictures how to remove the front pillars, middle and rear pillars on a mk4 gti?? please i can not find it anywhere. 
Thank you!!!!!!

PM'd


----------



## 98vw-vr6 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (98Jettaisbetta)*

probably need to replace the flasher relay in the fuse box


----------



## trbobuny (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*

can u send me the same info, i am doing the same thing and dont want to mess up the airbags. thanks


----------



## Predator_R32 (May 4, 2010)

Is it just me or do none of these links work now


----------



## jcolletti (Jul 7, 2009)

Predator_R32 said:


> Is it just me or do none of these links work now


 No it's not just you. 
It's been like this since they migrated to this new software. 
It's like that for basically every archived Mod/DIY virtually everywhere on this site. 

It sucks because vortex is so so huge, that all the Google searches for VW Mods/DIY are driving you to broken URLs or websites that are eventually linking to (our now broken) vortex URLs 

I'd like to think that this hasn't gone unnoticed by the site administrators and that they're working on it. 
Cuz it would be a true tragedy were this issue not remedied - that's a ton of knowledge base to lose.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

they are reloading all the archived threads from the old servers, they are about 30% done.


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

all are unfound


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Found a good DIY for replacing the antenna on a MKIV. The only note I have to add to this DIY is that the bolt for me (2004.5 GLI) is actually 22mm and *NOT* 24mm.

http://forums.generationdub.com/showthread.php?t=16270


----------



## Deadpoetic (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone have the DIY for the headliner removal


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

Deadpoetic said:


> Does anyone have the DIY for the headliner removal


 What car? people are more likely to help if they know what they are helping with:beer:


----------



## Deadpoetic (Jan 19, 2008)

haha way to go  

Jetta MkIV


----------



## octink (Feb 21, 2010)

*You need interior detail?*

My friend bought a 10,000$ machine used for home interior so he doesn't have to pay someone to clean the hundreds of properties he owns and manages. This machine has the mini wand used for stairs but can be used for vehicle interiors as well. If you live near the 17870 area and need your interior cleaned, hit me up. *570-706-5188* I believe it's 50$ for the seats and 50$ for the carpets including trunk or hatch.
Or, if you need your home or apartment done I can get you a price for that also.


----------



## btemefordboy (Sep 9, 2011)

How do I tighten up the Moonroof on a 1992 Jetta? it looks like it has a belt along the edge. Bentley manual not showing me anything.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

Link to Part 1 of VgRt6's Interior Parts Removal DIY is dead.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

*RE: Dead Link Removed*



Sully said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>DaddyOfPayton</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">The link to the Mk3 gauge cluster removal is LONG dead (S3 designs went away nearly 2 years ago)</TD></TR></TABLE><p>removed it, if anybody else has any good links, PM me and I can throw them in the original post


Hello,
Still have that link you removed? You can do what I have done on many occasions when a site no longer exists. Use the Internet Archive WayBackMachine to browse old web pages of websites that aren't around anymore. Once you find the "How to..." page you want, copy the URL from the address bar & past it back into your thread as the link. Conversely, if the content on the page you want (images, text, etc.) is not copy written, then download the resources from that page & upload the info into this forum. If that sounds confusing, shoot me the removed link & I'll be more than happy to compile the info & report back.

WayBackMachine URL: https://archive.org/web/

Regards,
Old School Fool.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

*Rieger Illuminated Shift Knob - Dead Link Web Page Captured*

*Rieger Illuminated Shift Knob - Dead Link Web Page Captured*


Here's a capture of the dead links archived web page - "Rieger Illuminated Shift Knob"
This is just the content of the page in image form. Nothing is clickable.
[HR][/HR]

*To View this Image Full Size, Right Click it & "Open Image in New Tab/Window" or "View Image" Depending on Your Browser.*

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p602/Hutch_Hoarder/VWVortex%20Pix/Dead%20Link%20Web%20Page%20Capture/Rieger%20Illuminated%20Shift%20Knob/RiegerShiftKnobinstall_zps8de9aabf.jpg~original" border="0" alt="Rieger Illuminated Shift Knob oo photo RiegerShiftKnobinstall_zps8de9aabf.jpg"/></a>










































































































































































































































[HR][/HR]

Rieger Illuminated Shift Knob
Dead Link = www.bolsen.homeip.net/knobinstall.html

*IF THIS IS NOT THE APPROPRIATE PLACE TO POST THIS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MOVE, EDIT, OR DELETE IT AS NEEDED.*


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

*jetta mp3 player install - Dead Link Web Page Captured*

*jetta mp3 player install - Dead Link Web Page Captured*


Here's a capture of the dead links archived web page - "jetta mp3 player install"
This is just the content of the page in image form. Nothing is clickable.

*To View this Image Full Size, Right Click it & "Open Image in New Tab/Window" or "View Image" Depending on Your Browser.*
[HR][/HR]




















































































































[HR][/HR]

jetta mp3 player install
Dead Link = http://www.isber.ucsb.edu/~randall/gallery/jetta_stereo

*IF THIS IS NOT THE APPROPRIATE PLACE TO POST THIS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MOVE, EDIT, OR DELETE IT AS NEEDED.*


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*Carpet Glue*

Back when I worked as a mechanic we had spray can stuff, think it was called "Hi-Tack", that we used to glue down carpet and other trim pieces.
I cannot find it on the internet.
Can anyone point me in the right direction to find something to glue my carpeting back into the car?


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

*Random Question*

Hey guys, heres a question I couldn't find the answer to. How in the world do you remove these on a mk6 Vw Golf? 

Trying to remove it to have a Subwoofer sit flush. Its the rear hook in the trunk of my car.


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone?  I would force it off but I don't wanna break it.



jim.c said:


> Back when I worked as a mechanic we had spray can stuff, think it was called "Hi-Tack", that we used to glue down carpet and other trim pieces.
> I cannot find it on the internet.
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to find something to glue my carpeting back into the car?


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...aps&field-keywords=automotive+upholstery+glue

If you haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Holy Hi Res pic! Just break it off. JK! It might be held on by a screw fastener from behind or it slides in a short slot before some sort of tab snaps into place. Just guessing though. I really don't remember to be honest. gettin' old. lol...


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

It seems to have a clip to press down or something but its very hard, I was pressing hard enough to scratch the metal on the clip and it still didn't budge so idk.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Deathdeisel said:


> It seems to have a clip to press down or something but its very hard, I was pressing hard enough to scratch the metal on the clip and it still didn't budge so idk.


Well, you can always do what I've done in my younger days. When it seemed the only way to get something off was to break it off, I would just go down to the VW dealer & ask the guy at the parts counter if they have the part & can you see it. Tell him you can't figure out how to remove it without breaking it. They've always been cool & told me how & if there's a need for any special tools. Other option is Pick-A-Part. You can get a bit more aggressive removing it there rather than take a chance messing up your own car. You'll either break it or have a decent spare, but at least you'll know how it's held on. GL!


----------



## harishsheel (May 28, 2014)

It is really nice. If you have some other resources then share with us.


----------



## pmacbrian (Apr 1, 2015)

*2006 Passat TDI*

Looking for DIY to remove the right AC Vent so I can replace it. I have the new one in hand and cannot figure out how to remove the old one.


----------

